# need help choosing a bow



## jcorkysgirl (Aug 6, 2012)

I am interested in getting into bow hunting. I am currently hunting with a 270 rifle and need something more challenging. I am looking at a Bear or Diamond bow. Which would you choose and why? I will not pay for a Matthews at the moment because I am paying for college. Thank you for your input


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Have not handled either of those. I did look at mission when I was buying and they are good. You can get a rigged out mission for a decent price. If you are in Houston go to bow zone in spring and try a few out.


----------



## jcorkysgirl (Aug 6, 2012)

I have not heard of them and I am currently located in Nacogdoches


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

Try to find a bow shop in your area and see if they have a demo to shoot. You might even find a good deal on a lightly used bow that fits and shoots well. Good luck!


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

check out the diamond infinity edge. very versatile and great reviews.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Lots of great bows out there. Find a Mom and Pop shop and get fitted and shoot them all. I myself am very impressed with Mission bows. Hard to beat the price for the quality of the bow.


----------



## lunatic (Jan 20, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

I pulled the trigger on a Mission Craze today. It's for my wife, but I sure like it's capabilities... 19-30 inch draw length and 20-70lb draw weight. And you don't need a press to change the draw length... Brand new and fully rigged for $425.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I really like the Diamond line by Bowtech...as said, go to a shop and shoot one that they fit you with and decide.

I'm not familiar with Mission bows.

TH


----------



## D.Man (Sep 14, 2012)

Iâ€™m new to bow hunting as well, after trying different bows I bought the PSE Stinger 3G at Bass Pro around a 3 weeks ago. Setup and tuned up there, and they even gave me some lessons and if you donâ€™t like you donâ€™t have to buy. With release, arrows, tips and case paid around $550 great bow for the price.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

The guys above are right. You need to get to a shop, or somewhere they can help you. You need to know your draw length, to start with.

Most of the bows produced these days will get the job done. It is mostly just a matter of feel, and personal preferance. If you can get somewhere to try a few, you will probably find one that fits you better.

My daughters both shoot Bowtechs, and my girlfriend shoots a Mission. 

Once you find out what size you need. You can shop the classifieds and find a great deal on a used one, since money is short for you right now. This is a great site, but also check out texasbowhunter.com

When you get set up and can hit a paper plate at 20 yards almost every time... shoot me a PM, I can probably work out a hog hunt for you. I really enjoy getting people their first bow animal.


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

This will be my first year with a bow, and I went with a Mission Venture. Mission is made by Mathews and also offers a couple in the solo cam design, which the Venture is. You can get them as a package with sights, rest, stabilizer etc. or go the route I did and get bare bow and add your own stuff. My best friend has hunted with bows for years and currently shoots a Mathews Switchback XT that is a couple years old and likes my Venture just as good if not better he said. I would look at the Missions for sure. Good luck and let us know what you end up with.


----------

